# spelling



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Need help again, Just got my kids achievement test scores in and I need to beef up the spelling lessons. We use ABEKA right now but that is not working. DS just finished 8th grade and although he scored 10 grade and above on everything else, even 13+ level on several things, he tested 7th grade in spelling. DD who just finished 6th grade also tested a grade behind on spelling. Any suggestions on a spelling program you love?


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

We were really struggling with spelling until we switched to Spelling Power. With that program, the student takes a pretest and only has to study the words they miss the first time. So no time wasted on recopying words they already know. That was my dd's biggest complaint with the other systems we used--that they were so boring and repetitive.

Spelling Power didn't transform her into a fabulous speller, but it did greatly improve her abilities. We aren't doing a formal study of spelling any more, but I do keep track of the words she frequently spells incorrectly in her other work and when we get 10 of 15 of them, we will use the Spelling Power format to review and learn them.


----------



## GrayDay (Apr 6, 2010)

I suggest Spelling Power, too. You don't study the words you already know how to spell, and a word doesn't drop off your list until you master it. The words are grouped according to spelling rules and according to frequency of usage.

Take the time to read how to use the book, then you can adjust the system for your own needs.

I've homeschooled both my children K-9th grade with this book. It goes up to 12th grade.


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

We use All about Spelling.

http://www.all-about-spelling.com/


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

I like Spell to Write and Read.

http://www.bhibooks.net/swr.html


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

thanks everyone, I am looking into each of your suggestions


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

www.spellingcity.com

we used this as an add-on to our abeka program - i just made their online spelling lists from their abeka words
there are instructions, games and tests all online for free


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

we've used spell doctor for that age. http://www.spelldoctor.com/

Basically, it is a word template and a supported program that creates customized spelling lists and activities based on what the child actually spells incorrectly in their writing projects. You can use their writing projects in any curricular area. They just type all of their projects (for english, history, science or what have you...) in a word document on the computer. The computer then "grabs" the misspelled words. The program does connect the words that are misspelled with the phonetic rule or other gap in their information so that they know why they got it wrong too. 

I don't love it. There is some work involved with it from the teacher side. But it's very effecient from the students point of view.

FWIW,

Cindyc


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

My son going in 9th grade is having trouble spelling, we've used Rod & Staff for elementary and then the IEW phonetic Zoo which didn't help him much as it took him so long to pass each level. A friend of mine has put me onto Mega words with a son that had similar problems which we've just started and is inexpensive.

Dawn


----------



## garliclady (Aug 14, 2008)

Soaring with spelling is new. We used ther grammar and loved it. We are on unit one of SWS and it is great. It is short self guided black and white . It is also a vocabulary builder too http://www.growingwithgrammar.com/


----------

